# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  odlazak bez pristanka oca - hitno

## *meri*

hitno trebam informaciju, nedelja je, nemam koga pitati, koga zvati......
moram otici, on mi ne da da uzmem djecu. da li mogu imati kakve pravne posljedica ako uzmem djecu bez njegovog pristanka?

----------


## Tanči

To bi bila otmica, ako nemaš potpuno skrbništvo.
Teško je ovako napamet bilo šta savjetovati, ali ako nemaš skrbništvo, ne možeš odvesti djecu ako se otac protivi.

----------


## rossa

nisam sigurna da je otmica ako ostane unutar drzave, ali nisam strucna pa me ne uzimaj za ozbiljno. 
ne da mi zamijeniti link ali ukucaj duga zagreb i pid kontakti na dnu stranice imaš broj telefona za kojo se da je dostupan 8-21h. probaj tamo dobit neku info

----------


## centar

oboje imate roditeljsku skrb. 
ako je situacija takva, uzmi djecu i odi na policiju, kazu im gdje ces biti privremeno jer to moras napraviti da zastitis djecu od izlaganja nasilju ( tu spadaju i svađe, vrijeđanja i sl., a ne samo fizicno nasilje). sutra odi do czss.

----------


## *meri*

idem ujutro czss. ne bi ja otisla u drugu drzavu, nego 50 km dalje (kod mame). on kaze da mi djecu neda, da mogu otici bez njih. sad je dosla njegova sestra, ostat ce tu spavat, jer me strah ostat sama sa njim.

----------


## Tanči

Nažalost dvije moje prijateljice su imale takve situacije s bivšima i da, ispala je otmica kad je jedna odvela maloga bez tatinog pristanka.
Nema veze s napuštanjem države.
Što se tiče tvog slučaja,meri, nema ti druge nego traži od institucija pomoć i zaštitu.
Ako te maltretira na bilo koji način pa i "samo" verbalno- obavezno to prijavi.
Obiteljsko nasilje je jako škakljiva stvar i samo prijavljeni događaji se računaju.
U protivnom riskiraš svašta.
I da ti se ne vjeruje, i da "izgubiš" djecu...
Odmah sutra upoznaj djelatnike CZSSS-a sa svojom situacijom. Sada, ako se bojiš i smatraš da je opasan- zovi policiju.
Pokreni se da zaštitiš sebe i djecu.
Moja druga prijateljica je šutila i trpila i "padala na kvaku i u kupaoni" 20 godina i bivana silovana i svašta sve dok joj napokon nije puknuo film i nakon duge i teške borbe u kojoj sam i ja sudjelovala i nastradala na neki način, nasilnik je dobio 5 i pol godina zatvora pa su mu smanjili na 4 i pol, ali je osuđen i robija za svo zlo koje je učinio.

----------


## *meri*

nije me zasad taknuo, ali mi je prijetio. idem ujutro u czss, sve cu im ispricati, pa cu vidjeti sta ce mi savjetovati. problem mi je i sto mi je mali predskolac, a u vrtic u malo skolu ga nece primit tamo ako nije tamo prijavljen na adresu, a on neće pristat na to....

----------


## Tanči

Ako je došlo do točke gdje razum ne pomaže, ne možete razgovarati i riješiti nesuglasice...jedino rješenje je da se civilizirano rastanete, a najmanji ti je problem vrtić, vjeruj mi.
Prvenstveno moraš zaštititi sebe i djecu od daljnjeg terora. Vrtić, školu i sl. ćeš lako riješiti. Neka te to ne sputava.
Moja prijateljica je bila neodlučna iz tisuću razloga; te nije završila školovanje, pa sam ju nagovorila da riješi preostale ispite i diplomira, pa nema posao pa se zaposlila, pa ovo i ono...dok nije došlo do generalnog s.anja.
Tada je smogla snage i otišla od njega i prijavila ga.
Sad kaže da iako je podstanar i više nema, nego ima, da je sretna. Ne živi u strahu. Ni ona, ni djeca.

----------


## *meri*

ne sputava me to. sputava me sto imam mjesecne prihode od 400 kn (djecji). al odlucila sam, idem, samo neznam kako prvo rriješiti to sto ne pristaje da uzmem djecu. i onda sve dalje.

----------


## centar

trazi od czss privremenu odluku o skrbi koja ce vrijediti dok ne bude okoncan sudski postupak.

----------


## *meri*

aha, to se moze? to bi mi rjesilo puno toga.

----------


## KrisZg

Ako se ti bojis ostati s njime sama u istoj kuci/stanu...zovi policiju, ako je nasilan u bilo kojem obliku a djeca su u istom prostoru s vama (nije bitno jesu li u istoj prostoriji) to je obiteljsko nasilje pred djecom a to se ozbiljno gleda. Ukoliko ne prijavis i svadis se s njime isto i ti sudjelujes. Ne odgadaj.

----------


## *meri*

idem svakako ujutro u czss, pa onda ako bude potrebno u mup. nisam do sad htjela zvati policiju da ne radim cirkus u selu, a i on ima dobrog advokata obiteljskog prijatelja, a ja nemam novaca da platim advokata.

----------


## Tanči

> idem svakako ujutro u czss, pa onda ako bude potrebno u mup. nisam do sad htjela zvati policiju da ne radim cirkus u selu, a i on ima dobrog advokata obiteljskog prijatelja, a ja nemam novaca da platim advokata.


Nema to veze s advokatom.
Samo ono što je prijavljeno i evidentirano ima težinu na sudu.
Ti možeš pa čak mislim da i moraš podnijeti kaznenu prijavu za zlostavljanje. Ponavljam: zlostavljanje nisu samo batine.
Zlostavljanje je i ako te vrijeđa, psuje, pogotovo pred djecom. 
Zlostavljanje, odnosno silovanje je ako te prislili na odnos koji ti ne želiš...
Sram, selo, susjede, familiju...ostavi po strani. Oni te neće ni hraniti, ni zaštititi ako treba.
Dapače, naslađivat će se. Imat će besplatnu sapunicu s kojom će kratiti dokone dane.
A ti i djeca ćete patiti.

----------


## Lili75

Meri drzi se.
bitno da si ti skupila snage i odlucila a sad korak po korak.

----------


## KrisZg

Nema apsolutno nikakve veze s advokatom. Ono sto ti iz iskustva mogu reci, moras podnjeti prijavu...ja sam ju skoro dobila jer sam pustila bivseg za kojeg sam znala da je sklon nasilinickom ponasanju ponovo pod zajednicki krov. Drugo, ukoliko konzumira alkohol i u tom stanju vice ili prijeti to obavezno navedi u prijavi, bilo policiji bilo czss, kasnije ce ti to dobro doci (ukoliko ima problem s pijenjem alkohola) Drugo, sve ono sto te ceka...a ne ceka te nista lijepo, ce jednoga dana proci i biti ces ponosna na sebe jer si svojoj djeci bila majka kakvu su trebali i uklonila ih iz takve sredine. Samo hrabro naprijed.

----------


## *meri*

tu gdje smo sad nije zajednicki krov, ja sam u njegovoj kuci. tako da jedino ja mogu otici, nemogu očekivati od njega da ode. to kod njega nije povezano sa alkoholom, kod njega  to  dodje iz nicega. dovoljna je jedna kriva rijec, ponekad samo krivi  pogled da on popizdi i iz normalnog covjeka se pretvori u neznam ni sama sta. vec sam ja bjezala od njega, ali me nije dosad stigao udariti. jednom sam pobjegla pred njim i zatvorila se u sobu, a već nakon sat ili dva je došao za nama na neku proslavu dječjeg rodjendana ko da ništa nije bilo

----------


## ardnas

On se nece prominiti, to su takve osobe, i njima se to ponasanje tolerira cijeli zivot i on se cudi kada ti to ne prihvacas, to je njegov nacin komuniciranja.  Pokupi dicu i bizi. Prijavi ga, snimi na mobitel kako se dere, prijeti.

----------


## Tanči

> tu gdje smo sad nije zajednicki krov, ja sam u njegovoj kuci. tako da jedino ja mogu otici, nemogu očekivati od njega da ode. to kod njega nije povezano sa alkoholom, kod njega  to  dodje iz nicega. dovoljna je jedna kriva rijec, ponekad samo krivi  pogled da on popizdi i iz normalnog covjeka se pretvori u neznam ni sama sta. vec sam ja bjezala od njega, ali me nije dosad stigao udariti. jednom sam pobjegla pred njim i zatvorila se u sobu, a već nakon sat ili dva je došao za nama na neku proslavu dječjeg rodjendana ko da ništa nije bilo



Ovo mi izgleda kao bipolarni poremećaj, odnosno, drugi naziv je manična depresija.
To je bolest. 
Teška bolest koja se mora liječiti.
Probaj razgovarati s njim da potraži pomoć, a prilikom razgovora u Centru obavezno spomeni i to njegovo ponašanje.
S bipolarcima je teško, ali ako se počnu liječiti i kad im se nađe adekvatna terapija budu ok.

----------


## *meri*

ma nije bipolarni, jer bi onda njegove faze trajale danima. njemu se zaspolozenje mjenja iz minute u minutu.
uglavnom bila sam ja jutros na czss, ne moram ja otici na policiju, oni to prijavljuju po sluzbenoj duznosti i onda ce oni mene zvati na razgovor, pa nakon toga njega. rekli su mi da slobodno mogu pokupiti djecu i otici, samo kad odem da mu moram javiti da sam otisla i kamo idem. dobit su i besplatnu pravnu pomoc, odnosno savjet od sigurne kuce, vezano za razvod.

----------


## Lili75

Odlicno meri da si se sve raspitala.sretno u daljnjim koracima!
Pomno isplaniraj trenutak ga nema i kad ces otici s djecom.uzmi sve vase dokumente slike uspomene sto vec trebas.
drz se draga!

----------


## *meri*

uf, bit ce mi tesko jer cu imati malo vremena. kad ode na posao spakirat cu sta stignem, da odem po djecu pred spavanje u vrtic i bjezim. neznam koliko cu stvari uspjet na brzinu potrpati u auto. doci ce mi i mama da potrpa i ona stvari sta joj stane i brisemo...
dokumenti su mi vec u autu....

----------


## KrisZg

Bravo! Svakako se javi ako mozemo kako pomoci, svaka cast!

----------


## Apsu

A jel dobijes neku zastitu kad si kod mame? Mislim, s obzirom na to da mu moras rec gdje si.
Mene bi bilo strah da ne dode po nas...

Zao mi je sto si u takvoj situaciji, zelim sve najbolje...

----------


## Sanja_S

meri, ne javljam se jer imam neki pametan savjet, samo da ti pozelim srecu. Hrabra si zena koja je donijela odlicnu odluku i zelim ti sve najbolje, da se maknes od budale i budes sretna na miru. Saljem ti veliki zagrljaj  :Smile:

----------


## *meri*

ako dodje zovem policiju. imaju sad vec evidentiranu prijavu od czss. ali iskreno mislim da on nema hrabrosti doci mojoj mami na vrata. on je hrabar samo kad smo sami i nema nikog odraslog kraj nas.
puno vam hvala na podrsci, puno znaci u ovoj situaciji  :Heart:

----------


## Zuska

> meri, ne javljam se jer imam neki pametan savjet, samo da ti pozelim srecu. Hrabra si zena koja je donijela odlicnu odluku i zelim ti sve najbolje, da se maknes od budale i budes sretna na miru. Saljem ti veliki zagrljaj


Potpis. Sretno!

----------


## ValaMala

Meri, puno srece. Treba jako puno hrabrosti i snage za donijeti odluku koju si ti donijela. Znam vise zena koje zive u nepodnosljivim situacijama s djecom i jednostavno nemaju snage napraviti taj korak. Budi mama lavica i izbori se za mir i normalan zivot sebi i djecici. Grlim.

----------


## Ginger

Sretno!

----------


## centar

sretno! 

sigurno ostajes u kontaktu s czss koji je trenutno nadlezan jer si prijavljena u jednom mjestu, pa neka vecina vase komunikacije bude pismenim preporucenim putem da imas dokaze. s ocem djece izbjegavaj nepotrebne konflikte, razgovore i porukice. tvoja je odluka cvrsta.
pokusaj sto bolje organizirati zivot dok si kod mame. ako tamo namjeravas ostati u buducnosti, raspitaj se o vrticu/skoli, dogovori razgovore ( spomeni da si to obavila kad izvjestavas czss o vasem stanju), pronađi lijecnika (pedijatra), posalji koju molbu za posao... 
u dopisima, prijedlozima i molbama ostavi po strane analiziranje problema oca djeteta i usredotoci se na " u najboljem interesu djeteta", " od iznimne dobrobiti"....

----------


## zadarmamica

Sretno.

----------


## *meri*

boravak kod mame mi je privremeno rješenje, nadam se da nece postati trajno, a i nisu tamo bas neki uvjeti za malu djecu. ja bih se rado vratila ovamo (ne na selo, nego u grad) kad bih nasla posao tu. ja u gradu imam svoju garsonjericu, al imam podstanara unutra jer moram za nju placati kredit, a ako izbacim podstanara nemam love za kredit.
ajme, nadam se da ne grijesim. danas se tako pitomo ponasa, a i ful se ulizuje djeci. samnom naravno ne komunicira.

----------


## Sanja_S

Ne grijesis. Donijela si ispravnu odluku, samo je se sad moras drzati koliko god ti se cinilo da je drugaciji i bolji na trenutke.

----------


## Lili75

meri ne daj se zbunit.Znaš da je to samo sad ovaj trenutak a za par trenutaka može biti (i sigurno će bit) potpuno drugačiji.

Sretno samo naprijed!

----------


## *meri*

pakiram se.............

----------


## Sarfila

Sretno. Vjerujem da je odluka ispravna i svim srcem vam želim da se snađete i nađete mir. I da djeca shvate, tj. da im ne bude preveliki šok. Samo hrabro naprijed!

----------


## Zuska

Čuvaj se i sretno.

----------


## Apsu

Sretno!

----------


## Lili75

Čuvaj se hrabra majko lavice i sretno!

----------


## Ginger

Cuvaj sebe i djecu!

----------


## samamama

meri, cuvaj se i samo hrabro.
kad pomislis da nisi dobro odlucila, pogledaj svoju djecu i podsjeti se da je NJIMA potreban mir, njima je potrebno da ti budes mirna.

1000 puta ce ti doci krivo i 1000 puta ces posumnjati u svoje odluke, ali podsjeti se da je to dobra i ispravna odluka za tebe u ovom trenutku.

spakirati se i otici nikada nije jednostavno, ucinila si najtezi korak, ali budi spremna da ce prvo biti gore, da bi kasnije postalo bolje.
ne sumnjaj u sebe, okruzi se prijateljima i obitelji, trazi i pitaj pomoc i dobiti ces ju. ne padaj na trikove i na prazne rijeci od nikoga ( pa tako ni od tvog buduceg bivseg muza). 

zelim ti sve najbolje i da agonija koja te tek ceka, prodje sto brze...
drzi se

----------


## mikka

sretno meri!

----------


## Mojca

Ja sam dijete jedne koja se spakirala i otišla... 
Danas mislim da mi je to jedna od boljih stvari koje su mi se u životu desile. I njoj i meni. Vjeruj sebi i svojim instinktima. 

Sretno i odlučno, hrabra ženo! 
 :Heart:

----------


## zasad skulirana

Sretno,ipak ideš u poznato - kod svoje mame,(djeca kod bake), to je ipak puno lakše nego u podstanarstvo...
Nadam se da taj kredit ne traje još dugo...

----------


## miffy34

Kad ti dođe da se predomisliš,sjeti šta ti je dosad priređivao i zašto si odlučila to prekinuti. Zbog sebe ili djece?
Mi svo svašta u stanju trpit i bit inertne al djeca su ta koja također zaslužuju bolje ane mogu sama otići.
Drži se!

----------


## Tanči

Kad nestane zadnja kap ljubavi, tada više nema kolebanja.
Tada je odlazak jedino rješenje.
Možda ne bi bilo loše ovaj topic obrisati jer sve to može završiti kao dokaz na sudu i protumačiti se svakako.

----------


## *meri*

> Nadam se da taj kredit ne traje još dugo...


nazalost da.

uglavnom, ja sam otisla. 
spakirala sam se, pokrcali smo stvari u auto ja i mama u svoj koliko smo uspjele, pocekala sam muza da dodje doma sa posla, rekla sam mu da odlazim (da ne ispadne da sam mu pokupila djecu iza ledja) i otisla sam.

----------


## Apsu

Bravo za hrabrost. Sretno dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Sarfila

Svaka čast na odluci! Znaš i sama da mnoge to nikad ne bi mogle, ali ti imaš tu snagu.
Kako je reagirao?

----------


## laumi

meri, sretno tebi i djeci!

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Možda ne bi bilo loše ovaj topic obrisati jer sve to može završiti kao dokaz na sudu i protumačiti se svakako.


ja sam to htjela odmah prvi dan napisati

sretno meri

----------


## *meri*

> Kako je reagirao?


ostao je sokiran, a vidilo se da se suzdrzava jer je bila moja mama prisutna.
pitao me dal mislim da je to bolje za djecu i optuzio me da bjezim pred problemima umjesto da se potrudim da ih rjesimo. kad sam mu rekla da sam ja pokusala sve sto sam znala i mogla rekao je da on to bas i nije primjetio. optuzio me da su moji postupci kurvinski................ i tako. 
uglavnom nakon toga sam u roku od niti 10 min otisla i nisam mu dala vremena za neke druge reakcije.

----------


## *meri*

istina, mozda bi bilo dobro da se brise. necu vise ovdje dalje o tome.
uglavnom, hvala vam na podrsci.

----------


## pulinka

Dobro je što si otišla. Takvi se ne menjaju, osim na gore. Uradila si najnajbolje za svoju decu, šteta što i moja mama nije tako. Ali da, slažem se da temu treba brisati.

----------


## mala laia

Joooj, sva sam se naježila...
Bravo za tebe! Sretno i budi hrabra i ustrajna!

----------


## andiko

ajme...svaka čast na hrabrosti! Sretno!

----------

